# Waving!!



## Patty123 (Oct 4, 2010)

We have just had fantastic weekend, 2 nights at Newton Mill, Bath, we were supposed to go for 5 nights for New Year, but Hubby was poorly, so had to cancel but I had paid in full, so had to use up the nights, lovely site except for 2 barking dogs!! then we moved to Bristol for Saturday night and stayed at Baltic Wharf CC, which was difficult to find but a very convenient site, as we were to attend a concert, then off early sunday morning to Brackley, Northants, as Betty was being shown in the Pug Dog show, needless to say she didn't win anything!! why does everything always happen at the same weekend, anyway ............driving up the M40 ,minding my own business, a car went past and all the occupants were waving at us!! What was that all about??

Sorry about the ramble

Patty


----------



## shedbrewer (Jan 6, 2007)

*Newton Mill camping*

Hi Patty, just to say that MY Patty and I stayed at the Campsite for Bath from the 23rd-27th Feb and found it 1) Easy to find from the A38, 2) Convenient for P'n'R and other bus services into Bath and Bristol and elsewhere. The site is clean good enough facilities and good hard standing. Cheers, Jack & Patty, Cornwall


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Patty123 said:


> and all the occupants were waving at us!! What was that all about??


I hate it when that happens. you always wory that something major has fallen off.

We had this happen to us twice on a very narrow road in Italy. The first time we put it down to someone being silly, the second time we thought they were being huffy as they'd had to wait to overtake us.

We stopped however ( first time we'd put on fluorescent jackets for real) and discovered that we'd left the fresh water hose dangling from the bike rack.



G


----------



## Patty123 (Oct 4, 2010)

Maybe they were playing " lets wave at all Motorhomes"


----------



## stec (Apr 17, 2011)

Bit of necromancy, but it doesnt hurt.

The last post made me giggle, as weve just acquired a motorhome for the first time, the children find it amazing and were frantically waving at any other motorhome we passed while driving down the M55 southbound on good friday.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Not guilty this time lol
Often forget i am in the car and wave.
Apologies to anyone in yorkshire today who was confused by a silver C3  
Have even waved from the pillion seat    :roll: 

Sue


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

suedew said:


> ..Often forget i am in the car and wave....Sue


Caught Jane doing that as I drove her to the doctor yesterday so I asked him if there was a cure :wink: 
It took me a while to persuade him not to get *me* Sectioned 8O


----------

